# Zaino - Not Just A Clever Name!



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

I've heard from all directions that Zaino is a great product that isn't to labor intensive, and works especially well on black. They have a big product list, what do I need to start off buying, I want that deep showcar shine? Price is not a problem and I don't mind taking the time to make it as good as possible.


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

Go to the website I`ve been using Zaino for quite a while you will be amazed at the depth it will bring out.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

You can save a lot of the labor and have a longer lasting shine if you go with TropiCare...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

derf said:


> You can save a lot of the labor and have a longer lasting shine if you go with TropiCare...


I have tried Tropi on my Chevelle and I was not impressed. I prefer Zaino or McGuiars personally. 

Also turbomangt sells some good product as well.


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me that I need to re-order! 

I would suggest getting :
ZFX
Z-2
Z-5
Z-6

I like 2 coats of Z-5 followed by 2 coatsof Z-2, with final and periodic detailing with Z-6 (frequently needed with a black car!).

The Zkit-1 costs a bit more and has these plus some other stuff like clay bars if you're into that stuff. While I swear by the rest, I'm not sold on claybarring.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I detail cars for a living, and not just the avg cars, mainly high line and exotics, I wouldn't ever put zaino on any of those cars. That said, yes I have used it, and i've used it many times, it protects great but the look is just bland to me.


My personal favorite right now and it's been my #1 for some time is P21S.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

HotRodGuy said:


> I detail cars for a living, and not just the avg cars, mainly high line and exotics, I wouldn't ever put zaino on any of those cars. That said, yes I have used it, and i've used it many times, it protects great but the look is just bland to me.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite right now and it's been my #1 for some time is P21S.


Your one of the first to mention P21S, how is the durabilty, ease of application and of course the shine


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

DaveH said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to re-order!
> 
> I would suggest getting :
> ZFX
> ...


:agree 

Nothing but Zaino goes on my GTO
I first heard of it from a neighbor who ownes an Enzo,and a Bently and uses nothing but Zaino


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Klasse All In One Red with a top coat of either Klasse Silver or Meguiars #7 Show Glaze. Less money, less work, better finish.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

toyotatom said:


> Your one of the first to mention P21S, how is the durabilty, ease of application and of course the shine



it's not the longest, it's a carnuba, but I get a good 2 months on it most the time. Shine is second to none, very deep, unreal on metallics.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Klasse All In One Red with a top coat of either Klasse Silver or Meguiars #7 Show Glaze. Less money, less work, better finish.



I love AIO  been using the poorboys SSR polishes lately though, really enjoying those.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

heres mine with 3 coats of z-5 and 3 coats of z-2







[/IMG]


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff -- your car looks great. But I get the same with one coat of Klasse AIO and one coat of Meguiar's #7 Show Glaze.

Seriously? The finish you've got blows away some of the cars I've seen where the owners are talking about a 10 layer wax job. Some of those Zaino guys really get into that stuff.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I laugh real hard at guys who go out and put on 10 coats of zaino every month or every month and talk about how much better it makes it look. There is definate a point of diminishing returns w/ that product and it's well before 10 coats. on top of that, it lasts a long time, no need to reapply every month, let alone every month w/ multiple coats.



That said, Zaino protects great, but definately lacks in the looks dept to me


----------

